# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Santorum Supporter - Visits Ron Paul Rally @ Ft. Worth Texas - Shares His Reaction

## Philosophy_of_Politics

> "COULD I BE SECRETARY OF DEFENSE?
> 
> 
> Sometimes I think this whole world
> Is one big prison yard
> Some of us are prisoners
> Some of us are guards
> Bob Dylan
> 
> ...



This was shared to me on social media. I thought it was appropriate, and I accredited the writers name as well. We rocked his world, boys and girls. Haha.

----------


## Elfshadow

It was a good read.  It is good to see they are waking up, I just hope its not to late.

----------


## Elfshadow

Delete 

Whoops.

----------


## S.Shorland

Send him that video (second half) and the rest of those showing the Tea Party was started by Paul supporters

----------


## liberalnurse

Welcome to the Revolution, Mr. Murray.

----------


## Feelgood

Once you go Paul....

----------


## No Free Beer

That's $#@!ing awesome!

MAJOR REP!

----------


## Bruno

Excellent read!

----------


## Bern

I share your concern for our civil liberties and economic health Mr. Murray.  Thanks for being open minded and sharing your thoughts.  America is a multi-hued melange and it should be embraced, not ridiculed.

----------


## thesnake742

My signature, be vindicated!

----------


## Aratus

yes! he's catching on! yes!

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Well written piece!

Once I read the first couple paragraphs I had to finish it.

----------


## jcarcinogen

Edit: oops

----------


## wgadget

These words literally put a chill up my spine (a GOOD chill!):



*My point has been that the greatest issue facing the conservative cause is a demographical one, a lack of diversity that will shortly render the conservative message irrelevant. Where are the youth? I and others have asked. Where are the people of color? Why doesn’t the conservative message resonate?

The answer to where they are could be found last night at the Will Rogers Auditorium.*

Do you have a link, OP? This MUST BE TWEETED!!

(I guess I could always tweet the thread title...LOL)

----------


## sailingaway

Strauss is neoconservative, the progenitor, in fact, of the neoconservatives, who were his students.  Still reading....

----------


## wgadget

Who is Strauss? 

Whoever wrote this has a nice way with words.  I still can't get over how people (neocons) can't make the connection between the huge deficit spending and the military overkill that's been going on for years.  

If he's a neocon, maybe he can convert some of his masses. I mean, how can one explain going from Santorum to ROMNEY?  Santorum to Paul seems so much more honest.

----------


## Carson

More of America is finding their way back home.

*Ron Paul*



Some Will Rogers Quotes

----------


## sailingaway

> Strauss is neoconservative, the progenitor, in fact, of the neoconservatives, who were his students.  Still reading....


Well, clearly he had some corrupt intellectual influences in his youth, via Strauss, but I have to say his grasp of the core issues of liberty and self determination resonate more with me than Doug Wead's writings.  I think the campaign should hire him.

--
edit, I just read the wiki entry on Strauss, or a good part of it, looking for something quick to share but the write up there would make Strauss a Ron Paul fan if he really thought that way.  My knowledge of him has more been the disgust in his concept of a 'noble lie' which I find immoral, but the idea that action should be to further excellence and virtue is something Ron Paul holds and repeats often, as his own philosophy -- along with the freedom to achieve excellence and spur creative, and great, action.

----------


## Philosophy_of_Politics

I hope people take the time to learn from some of the things mentioned by this voter. Glad you all liked it.

----------


## kathy88

I've read this three times. As Gadget pointed out, his style of writing is infectious. What a great read.

----------


## SchleckBros

http://www.amazon.com/Adrian-Murray/...ntt_dp_epwbk_0

----------


## sailingaway

> I've read this three times. As Gadget pointed out, his style of writing is infectious. What a great read.


yeah, but since he is Straussian I'd want to be careful he didn't become a 'liberty' B K*r*i*s*t*o*l

----------


## mac_hine

"Once inside, for the only time in my politically active life, I was transported to a world I had not seen before. There was enough energy in that room to power a skyscraper. Teenagers, college students, whites, Hispanics, African Americans, Asians, middle-aged, elderly, every racial, ethnic, socio-economic, cross cultural ingredient of the American melting pot was there. The auditorium was a cauldron of American citizens who understand and have grasped the true nature of the tyranny which has befallen this nation, a conflagration, if you will, of passion and anger and joy and determination. This is where the fire starts this time. The eruption when Mr. Paul took the stage was deafening." 

Couldn't have said it any better myself

----------


## rp713

very good writing. i got that same feeling at a&m this past week. the energy was immense in that place.

----------


## tsai3904

> Do you have a link, OP? This MUST BE TWEETED!!


Here it is from his Facebook page:

http://www.facebook.com/adrian.murra...50700157891158

----------


## abruzz0

I'm at a loss for words how incredible of a write-up that was.....just wow

----------


## CaseyJones

ya it was a good crowd

----------


## Endthefednow

OMG!!! what a Great Post

----------


## seekingliberty

Wow. Seriously good read. Brought me to tears. I went through a similar awakening about a year ago. One who never would have thought about getting involved in politics and is now leading a congressional district for the Paul campaign. This message does things to you and one is never the same. I really hope Paul comes back here so we can get some former Santorum supporters out to see him. I can imagine a mass awakening.

Thank you for posting this.

----------


## BlackTerrel

Very interesting/good read.  Thanks for posting OP.

----------


## twomp

That was an AMAZING read. Thanks for sharing!

----------


## PolicyReader

Good read, thank you

----------


## sailingaway

this is on sodahead somewhere, I saw it go across twitter but I was looking for delegate counts.

----------


## Deborah K

Santorum Supporter - Visits Ron Paul Rally @ Ft. Worth Texas - Shares His Reaction 


PLEASE take the time to read why this Santorum supporter is now a Ron Paul supporter. A truly remarkable essay. Should go down in the annals of history in my opinion.

"COULD I BE SECRETARY OF DEFENSE?

Sometimes I think this whole world
 Is one big prison yard
 Some of us are prisoners
 Some of us are guards
 Bob Dylan

Having lost my preferred choice for a presidential candidate on Tuesday, I determined that after a suitable period of mourning and reflection the only viable option was to shake it off and begin the search anew, the presumptive, media-anointed frontrunner not being desirable or acceptable.

Last night, as part of this Quixote-like quest, I ventured into the heretofore unexplored dimension of a Ron Paul rally and was witness to something that can only be described as all parts exhilarating, befuddling, encouraging, depressing, moving, maddening and, ultimately, inspiring. More on all that later.

Over the years I have been to more political rallies, events, forums, roundtables, discussion groups, debates and whatever than I care to remember. While a whole range of adjectives from boring to thrilling could be used to describe these events, I have never before been moved to use contradictory metaphors for the same event. Attending a Ron Paul campaign rally is a singularly unique experience. I have never seen anything like it before. Perhaps phenomenal is the word that comes closest in accuracy, not in the ordinary awesome sense, but in the other-worldly, spatiotemporal sense.

A little truth in advertising first: I come from an old school of conservatism, a hodgepodge of Strauss, Kirk, Buckley, Reagan and a smattering of other modern day conservative thinkers who shaped my thinking while coming of age in the midst of a persistent nuclear threat during the so-called Cold War, replete with duck and cover, fallout shelters and a young girl sitting in a meadow picking the petals off a daisy. One is shaped by the world one is raised in and then, if playing the game right, uses those experiences to shape the world for those who will inherit it.

The purpose of this piece is not to analyze Mr. Pauls specific policies, although my worldview does not coalesce with his on many fronts. I do not write this piece from the point of view of a longtime Paul devotee, many of whom (and you know who you are) I have exasperatingly debated over the fallacies I see in some (not all) of his positions. Over the years, though, I have learned (much to my surprise and dismay) that not everyone will agree with my positions on all things and I often frustratingly find myself having internal disagreements with my own stated beliefs. Such is the nature of evolving thought.

I have spoken before a lot of groups in the last several years as we have all grappled with the seeming dissolution of our country. I have half-jokingly said on many of these occasions that the other side doesnt really have to defeat us politically, they just have to wait for us all to die off so they can implement their plans. My point has been that the greatest issue facing the conservative cause is a demographical one, a lack of diversity that will shortly render the conservative message irrelevant. Where are the youth? I and others have asked. Where are the people of color? Why doesnt the conservative message resonate?

The answer to where they are could be found last night at the Will Rogers Auditorium. Often at political events there is a sense of excitement, anticipation, a certain buzz in the audience while waiting for the main event. Excitement, anticipation and buzz are weak and inadequate words to describe the pre-rally crowd last night. Energy is even inadequate. What undulated through the thousands who thronged outside before the doors opened last night was a kinetic power, the power of hope, the power of liberation, the power of anger at a system turned upside down, the power of liberation and, yes, the ultimate and emancipating power of freedom. You had to be there to understand it.

Once inside, for the only time in my politically active life, I was transported to a world I had not seen before. There was enough energy in that room to power a skyscraper. Teenagers, college students, whites, Hispanics, African Americans, Asians, middle-aged, elderly, every racial, ethnic, socio-economic, cross cultural ingredient of the American melting pot was there. The auditorium was a cauldron of American citizens who understand and have grasped the true nature of the tyranny which has befallen this nation, a conflagration, if you will, of passion and anger and joy and determination. This is where the fire starts this time. The eruption when Mr. Paul took the stage was deafening.

While I didnt find much to cheer about on the foreign policy portion of his speech, it is on domestic policy that I find much agreement with Ron Paul. In fact, he could have lifted whole tracks of his speech from my book, Common Ground America. Foreign policy, while a crucial element of any presidents agenda, has slowly shifted from my center of attention to domestic policy, I having long come to the conclusion that the greatest threat to American freedom comes not from foreign governments, but from our own. Sadly, America has become one of the least free nations on earth. Increasingly, everything in our lives is being regulated by a faceless bureaucracy, to a degree that neither Orwell nor Huxley could have imagined. Want to add a room onto your house? Get permission. Want to get married? Get permission. Want to open a business? Get permission. Want to fly a flag in your front yard? Get permission. Want to own a gun? Get permission. Want to open a lemonade stand? Get permission. Want to play Frisbee on the beach? Get fined. Want to preach politics from the pulpit? Get fined. Want to protest your government without permission? Get arrested.

We have become a nation of regulations and licenses and permits, fines and punishment and intimidation by a remorseless, uncaring government. We have become, as Dylan sang in 1971, One big prison yard, in which our guards are always watching, always monitoring, always snooping, always threatening, always ready to swoop in with a fine or a cuff or a taser or a bullet should we wander outside the boundaries of what is allowed. The IRS can now revoke your passport should you owe too much on your taxes, making you not just a literal prisoner but a figurative one as well. It has been so long since we were truly free that we dont even recognize it anymore. Freedom is slowly being snuffed out in American.

Obamacare is only the latest affront to freedom. While lawyers and pundits debate the constitutionality of this provision or that, what goes unstated is the insidious evil of the bill itself. Your very body, your existence, you own life will now belong to the state should Obamacare stand. If your physical body belongs to the state, how then is American freedom defined?

What exactly is our national security securing? Certainly not our liberty. We have been sacrificing ever larger chucks of our liberty to the gods of security for decades now and in the interests of securing our liberty have given it all away. Go to an airport if you want to witness the loss of liberty in all its glorious humiliation. One wonders if we actually were taken over by another power and our Constitution dismantled what exactly could they do to restrict our movements, monitor our activities and control our actions that would be any worse or oppressive than what our own government is doing right now?

This part of Mr. Pauls message, if I have interpreted it correctly, is what resonates with me. All the other things pale in contrast to our becoming a nation of slaves.

Can Mr. Paul become the next president of the United States? At the risk of inflaming his supporters, I must say I doubt it. The medias message is that he no longer exists, the question is settled and Mr. Romney is the Republican nominee. It is true Mr. Pauls most ardent supporters are strenuously working at the precinct level to tilt the delegate count at the Republican convention in his favor. Do they have the numbers to pull that off? I dont know. But knowing the ones involved locally I would guess their chances are better than 50/50. Will that type of organized effort be successful in enough states nationwide to put Mr. Paul over the top? Your guess is as good as mine. Im not even going there.

So what did I come away with last night? It can be captured in one picture. Before Mr. Paul was introduced, part of his family took the stage: his wife, one of his sons, a smattering of cousins, nieces and nephews. That picture tells us all we need to know. They are us. They werent pulled from central casting, exquisitely coifed and finely tailored, prepped and ready for the cameras. No. They are a family. They are us.

Where personally do I go now? As I said, I have more internal debates than an outwardly sane person should admit. For over three years now I have been looking for an army - an army to take on the anti-Americans, the Communists, the statists, the outright criminals running our government. An army of citizens fiercely devoted to liberty and the founding principles of America. One rose up three years ago but slowly faded away. As I looked around the room last night, I saw a lot of faces I recognized from the past, from the ghost army that either became dispirited or no longer believed in the message. So this is where you all went.

The flame of libertys torch is no longer just slowly being extinguished. Each day brings new Executive Orders, new laws, new regulations, each more ominous than the last. Corruption in our government and our financial markets is rampant. The disease of dependency is infecting every layer of society. America is dying. We need an army of citizens, motivated and committed, to restore liberty in America, to breathe new life, new vibrancy into a nation on life support. We will not return our nations vitality with lawyers. We will not be prescribed the cures for our ailments by opportunistic politicians pedaling the latest edition of What Will It Take to Buy Your Vote. We simply will not. America is on the brink of flatlining.

Which logically only leads to one question:

Is there a doctor in the house?

Which logically only leads to one answer:

Ron Paul 2012"

----------


## WilliamC

He's catchin' on, I tell ya'.

I really think the tipping point was passed a short while ago and that despite the media Ron Paul will continue to gain support and build momentum going into Tampa.

What happens next remains to be seen, but it could be something wonderful.

At least me and Hal hope so...

----------


## phill4paul

One heart and mind at a time. It's exponential and only 4 yrs. later coming to fruition.

----------


## Oddone

Here is another one from a very involved Republican who has worked hard with the Tea PArty as well in Fort Worth, she supported Santorum.

"The Republicans are always wondering where the youth of our party is at. My answer would be….at the Ron Paul rallies. I reluctantly attended his rally at the Will Rogers Coliseum this past Wednesday in Ft. Worth, TX and was impressed at what looked to be a packed house of young people with a few elders thrown in. I came with low expectations and ambivalent feelings towards this man who has been vilified for years by both parties over his political positions on a multitude of issues and was blown away at his message which was in line with many of my own beliefs about our Constitutional Republic and that of our conservative Republican Party Platform. I did not agree with all, but like I am always being told by others who want me to support a candidate that seems to always be the “lesser of”, we can’t expect to agree with everything our candidate espouses so hold your nose and vote. Well. ladies and gentlemen, back at you. 

The Ron Paul phenomena that I witnessed Wednesday brought to mind the movie I have watched and marvel at many times, Secretariat. I highly recommend you all watch it with your families. Now, I am not comparing Ron Paul to a horse, merely making the comparison of his persona and loyal followers to that of “Big Red”, as Secretariat came to be known to his fans. Fans who crossed all spectrums of society, from hippies to housewives to children and businessmen, they were all tuned in to Big Red and his run for the Triple Crown. In a nutshell, Penny Chenery(Tweedy) his owner, followed her vision and belief in her colt and managed to save her family farm and lead her horse to victory. We, as conservatives, are in the race of our lifetimes much as Penny Chenery was, to save her family farm. She took a big gamble on a colt and made racing history. It is past time to take a gamble on a candidate , who in his political career has ‘raced’ for the Constitution and ‘runs’ under our Republican ‘colors’, over the finish line. I have come to the realization over a long evolution that this man, Ron Paul, just may be the Republican Party’s best chance at saving their farm and racing into political history."

----------


## wgadget

SAVING THEIR FARM, indeed.

----------


## Xenophage

Well written and entertaining.  This guy will come around on foreign policy - the door has been opened.

----------


## EBounding

This guy will probably agree with Paul's foreign policy in a few months since he'll want to learn more about the guy he supports.  I was in a similar situation last year.  Even though I didn't agree with Paul's foreign policy, I felt that we wouldn't be able to defend ourselves anyway when we're bankrupt.  I changed my mind on foreign policy though when I actually _listened_ to him.

----------


## wgadget

And the moral of the story is:  BRING YOUR UNDECIDED FRIENDS TO RON PAUL RALLIES.

----------


## wgadget

> This guy will probably agree with Paul's foreign policy in a few months since he'll want to learn more about the guy he supports.  I was in a similar situation last year.  Even though I didn't agree with Paul's foreign policy, I felt that we wouldn't be able to defend ourselves anyway when we're bankrupt.  I changed my mind on foreign policy though when I actually _listened_ to him.


Love ya, Ms./Mr. Bounding!

----------


## Deborah K

> And the moral of the story is:  BRING YOUR UNDECIDED FRIENDS TO RON PAUL RALLIES.


hahahhahahhaaahhhah!!!  +rep!  True dat!

----------


## Athan

*clap*...
*clap*... 
*clap*...

 Congratulations, the last horse has crossed the finish line.

----------


## RDM

> this is on sodahead somewhere, I saw it go across twitter but I was looking for delegate counts.


You are correcto. It's going viral as of now with 800 FB shares and 28 Tweets.  http://www.sodahead.com/united-state...stion-2587931/

You can thank me later.

----------


## NY-Dano

I believe the word this former Santorum supporter was looking for is 'quixotic'.

----------


## Oddone

> I believe the word this former Santorum supporter was looking for is 'quixotic'.


He was refrencing Don Quixote. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don_Quixote

People have compared Ron Paul to Don Quixote on a crazy quest, "tilting at windmills"..

----------


## NY-Dano

> He was refrencing Don Quixote. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don_Quixote


Oh I know... just making fun of the MSM's 'Ron Paul is quixotic' meme.

----------


## ProBlue33

This makes me have hope that hearts and minds can be changed in Tampa, it's going to be a crazy convention unlike anything ever seen before. For those of us watching these caucus convention results roll in....Romney is not going to have an easy coronation in Tampa like McCain did in 2008.

----------


## wgadget

> This makes me have hope that hearts and minds can be changed in Tampa, it's going to be a crazy convention unlike anything ever seen before. For those of us watching these caucus convention results roll in....Romney is not going to have an easy coronation in Tampa like McCain did in 2008.


And to think it's only April! I hope the MONEYBOMB tops our expectations tomorrow...

----------


## tennman

The original article needs to be blogged so we can Tweet and FB like it.

----------


## nobody's_hero

As posted on Tom Davis's facebook page (he's on fire today!):

A Rick Santorum supporter attends his first Ron Paul rally. Here's part of what he said, though his entire post merits reading: 




> "What undulated through the thousands who thronged outside before the doors opened last night was a kinetic power, the power of hope, the power of liberation, the power of anger at a system turned upside down, the power of liberation and, yes, the ultimate and emancipating power of freedom. *You had to be there to understand it*."


------------------------------------------------------------------------

Some gems I noted in his article:




> Once inside, for the only time in my politically active life, I was 
> transported to a world I had not seen before. There was enough energy in 
> that room to power a skyscraper. Teenagers, college students, whites, 
> Hispanics, African Americans, Asians, middle-aged, elderly, every 
> racial, ethnic, socio-economic, cross cultural ingredient of the 
> American melting pot was there.





> While I didn’t find much to cheer about on the foreign policy portion of 
> his speech, it is on domestic policy that I find much agreement with 
> Ron Paul. In fact, he could have lifted whole tracks of his speech from 
> my book, Common Ground America. Foreign policy, while a crucial element 
> of any president’s agenda, has slowly shifted from my center of 
> attention to domestic policy, *I having long come to the conclusion that 
> the greatest threat to American freedom comes not from foreign 
> governments, but from our own*.


Read his opinion in full here:

http://m.sodahead.com/united-states/...stion-2587931/


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
_We are Freedom is winning._

----------


## OrbitzXT

It's been posted here already but still a great read.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...sits+Ron+Rally

----------


## nobody's_hero

> It's been posted here already but still a great read.
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...sits+Ron+Rally


Ooops. 

*MOD NOTE:*
Delete or merge.

----------


## sailingaway

bump for a really good article

----------


## Philosophy_of_Politics

I'd like to keep this on the front page until it becomes no longer relevant.

----------


## PolicyReader

here's a vlog which quotes some of it (much shorter so good for distribution to different audiences) 




>

----------


## twofootzero

> here's a vlog which quotes some of it (much shorter so good for distribution to different audiences)


Great vid. Spam it on twitter with hash tag #inCollege for maximum exposure.

----------


## jblosser

Y'all should understand this is not just "a Santorum supporter", this is one of the two guys that started the 912 group in Tarrant County, and one of the most persistent faces in local politics from that group.  Our Tea Party / 912 here was not "co-opted" by the party establishment like happened elsewhere, they've stayed reasonably independent of that and have worked with us on a lot of local stuff and state stuff.  They just haven't been with us on national stuff, particularly foreign policy.  He was the candidate from that group for our county party chair in December, but dropped out when he was coming in third and threw his support behind our candidate, who won on the next ballot.  We wouldn't have won without their help.

On one hand, one vote is one vote, but on the other hand, he definitely brings a lot locally with him that we're going to be glad to have with us.

----------


## liberalnurse

^^  Thanks for sharing.

----------


## mczerone

> Once you go Paul....


...You're in for the long haul.

----------


## wgadget

> Y'all should understand this is not just "a Santorum supporter", this is one of the two guys that started the 912 group in Tarrant County, and one of the most persistent faces in local politics from that group.  Our Tea Party / 912 here was not "co-opted" by the party establishment like happened elsewhere, they've stayed reasonably independent of that and have worked with us on a lot of local stuff and state stuff.  They just haven't been with us on national stuff, particularly foreign policy.  He was the candidate from that group for our county party chair in December, but dropped out when he was coming in third and threw his support behind our candidate, who won on the next ballot.  We wouldn't have won without their help.
> 
> On one hand, one vote is one vote, but on the other hand, he definitely brings a lot locally with him that we're going to be glad to have with us.


Thanks for the extra background info.  In my opinion, his article alone is worth its weight in gold to our movement.

----------


## Mini-Me

This thread definitely brightened my morning.

----------


## RDM

I just want to thank all of you that helped in making this go viral. I was the one responsible for putting this on SodaHead. http://m.sodahead.com/united-states/...stion-2587931/

i just want to update you on the status to date. The response has been phenominal. So far, it has been shared on FaceBook over 3100 times and tweeted 74 times. Of course, I would like to see these numbers x 10 or how about x 100?

----------


## sailingaway

> I just want to thank all of you that helped in making this go viral. I was the one responsible for putting this on SodaHead. http://m.sodahead.com/united-states/...stion-2587931/
> 
> i just want to update you on the status to date. The response has been phenominal. So far, it has been shared on FaceBook over 3100 times and tweeted 74 times. Of course, I would like to see these numbers x 10 or how about x 100?


It is on the front page - I just put it there. I'll make sure the sodahead link is included in that, for sharing purposes.  I'd share the original guy's article, if he had one, but apparently yours is all there is... and thanks for that.

----------


## Thor

*THAT was amazing, and inspiring....  shared.*




> Once you go Paul....





> My signature, be vindicated!  - "Once you go Paul, you see through them all."


Glad my signature is catching on...  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ou-go-Paul....  share it, spread it, use it however you want!  It is truth.

----------


## tsai3904

> I'd share the original guy's article, if he had one, but apparently yours is all there is... and thanks for that.


Here's the original link:

http://www.facebook.com/adrian.murra...50700157891158

----------


## Chainspell

I read of this post from a Santorum supporter's facebook page. You've got to read what they're saying... They're saying they're more open to Ron Paul but they still don't like his foreign policy. Im hoping in time they will actually get it.

----------


## wgadget

Mod:  Can you change the title to reflect that the author was a major Tea Party leader? 

These thread titles are Tweeted, ya know.

----------


## FindLiberty

Very nice Adrian, your words are moving... and right on target. Welcome aboard!
Maybe America can be saved if enough people come together to restore Liberty.

Thanks for the OP and making this connection!

----------


## georgiaboy

+rep, I love this *Secretariat* comparison.  We should adopt it.  The alternate comparison fits in many ways.  *Go Big Red!!*

Imagine an endorsement and ads from some of the real life Secretariat folks!!




> Here is another one from a very involved Republican who has worked hard with the Tea PArty as well in Fort Worth, she supported Santorum.
> 
> "The Republicans are always wondering where the youth of our party is at. My answer would be….at the Ron Paul rallies. I reluctantly attended his rally at the Will Rogers Coliseum this past Wednesday in Ft. Worth, TX and was impressed at what looked to be a packed house of young people with a few elders thrown in. I came with low expectations and ambivalent feelings towards this man who has been vilified for years by both parties over his political positions on a multitude of issues and was blown away at his message which was in line with many of my own beliefs about our Constitutional Republic and that of our conservative Republican Party Platform. I did not agree with all, but like I am always being told by others who want me to support a candidate that seems to always be the “lesser of”, we can’t expect to agree with everything our candidate espouses so hold your nose and vote. Well. ladies and gentlemen, back at you. 
> 
> The Ron Paul phenomena that I witnessed Wednesday brought to mind the movie I have watched and marvel at many times, Secretariat. I highly recommend you all watch it with your families. Now, I am not comparing Ron Paul to a horse, merely making the comparison of his persona and loyal followers to that of “Big Red”, as Secretariat came to be known to his fans. Fans who crossed all spectrums of society, from hippies to housewives to children and businessmen, they were all tuned in to Big Red and his run for the Triple Crown. In a nutshell, Penny Chenery(Tweedy) his owner, followed her vision and belief in her colt and managed to save her family farm and lead her horse to victory. We, as conservatives, are in the race of our lifetimes much as Penny Chenery was, to save her family farm. She took a big gamble on a colt and made racing history. It is past time to take a gamble on a candidate , who in his political career has ‘raced’ for the Constitution and ‘runs’ under our Republican ‘colors’, over the finish line. I have come to the realization over a long evolution that this man, Ron Paul, just may be the Republican Party’s best chance at saving their farm and racing into political history."

----------


## georgiaboy

oh, yeah, and Secretariat won.

----------


## ajmurray125

All,

Thank you to everyone for the kind words about my Facebook post on visiting a Ron Paul rally last week.  I certainly had no idea of the reaction it would generate and didn't conceive that it would be read outside my circle of friends.  Had I known, I may have spent more than 30 minutes writing it.  The response has been quite overwhelming.

Sorry for being so late to the game.  I know many of you have been on the front lines of the liberty movement for years now and have endured neglect, disrespect and often scorn from the mainstream.  To make the mea culpa complete, I have engaged in that myself.  That you have remained so dedicated through all this is a testimony to your faith and your strength.  I have a lot of time to make up to get to where you are and pledge to you all my full commitment to seeing this through to final victory.  We can do this (but I don't need to tell you that).

Freedom is worth fighting for.

Adrian Murray

----------


## Chainspell

> All,
> 
> Thank you to everyone for the kind words about my Facebook post on visiting a Ron Paul rally last week.  I certainly had no idea of the reaction it would generate and didn't conceive that it would be read outside my circle of friends.  Had I known, I may have spent more than 30 minutes writing it.  The response has been quite overwhelming.
> 
> Sorry for being so late to the game.  I know many of you have been on the front lines of the liberty movement for years now and have endured neglect, disrespect and often scorn from the mainstream.  To make the mea culpa complete, I have engaged in that myself.  That you have remained so dedicated through all this is a testimony to your faith and your strength.  I have a lot of time to make up to get to where you are and pledge to you all my full commitment to seeing this through to final victory.  We can do this (but I don't need to tell you that).
> 
> Freedom is worth fighting for.
> 
> Adrian Murray


Heya! It's Christian from Facebook! Welcome to the forums!

----------


## SludgeFactory

> Heya! It's Christian from Facebook! Welcome to the forums!


Yes, welcome!  Glad you could join us!

----------


## sailingaway

> All,
> 
> Thank you to everyone for the kind words about my Facebook post on visiting a Ron Paul rally last week.  I certainly had no idea of the reaction it would generate and didn't conceive that it would be read outside my circle of friends.  Had I known, I may have spent more than 30 minutes writing it.  The response has been quite overwhelming.
> 
> Sorry for being so late to the game.  I know many of you have been on the front lines of the liberty movement for years now and have endured neglect, disrespect and often scorn from the mainstream.  To make the mea culpa complete, I have engaged in that myself.  That you have remained so dedicated through all this is a testimony to your faith and your strength.  I have a lot of time to make up to get to where you are and pledge to you all my full commitment to seeing this through to final victory.  We can do this (but I don't need to tell you that).
> 
> Freedom is worth fighting for.
> 
> Adrian Murray


Welcome to the forums!!

That was a spectacular write up! You have a real gift with words and capture the hunger for liberty beautifully.

I have a question, as a forum member, not as a mod.  Do you believe in the 'Noble Lie' being acceptable? Because that is the one aspect of Strauss's work I really find immoral for a person encouraging others to find virtue and excellence (the last sounding like Ron Paul). However, I admit to knowing more about Strauss's reputation than his actual works, I have only read excerpts.  

My feeling is that for people to be free government needs to be limited and representative and it can't be representative if those in government are not giving true information and actual risk and reward information to the people they represent, analyzed to the best of their ability.  Otherwise government is assuming their morality is objectively correct, and imposing it through deception, and the government is not truly representative, whether as a Republic or a democracy.

--

edit, also if you wanted to reissue your facebook post as a blog I would link that to the front page.  I didn't have anywhere to give proper credit to, and not everyone uses facebook.

----------


## bronxboy10

Your essay is inspiring, Adrian! 

Thank you!



Edit- Responded and just saw you joined the forums. Welcome to RPF, glad to have you here!

----------


## WilliamC

> All,
> 
> Thank you to everyone for the kind words about my Facebook post on visiting a Ron Paul rally last week.  I certainly had no idea of the reaction it would generate and didn't conceive that it would be read outside my circle of friends.  Had I known, I may have spent more than 30 minutes writing it.  The response has been quite overwhelming.
> 
> Sorry for being so late to the game.  I know many of you have been on the front lines of the liberty movement for years now and have endured neglect, disrespect and often scorn from the mainstream.  To make the mea culpa complete, I have engaged in that myself.  That you have remained so dedicated through all this is a testimony to your faith and your strength.  I have a lot of time to make up to get to where you are and pledge to you all my full commitment to seeing this through to final victory.  We can do this (but I don't need to tell you that).
> 
> Freedom is worth fighting for.
> 
> Adrian Murray


Well done and welcome.

Thank you for choosing Ron Paul

----------


## wgadget

OMG, Adrian, you have a gift with words that puts a chill down my spine.  Welcome!

----------


## WilliamC

> here's a vlog which quotes some of it (much shorter so good for distribution to different audiences)


That's just not fair.

Now I wish I had been a Santorum supporter so she could welcome me too

----------


## ajmurray125

Bronxboy,

At the risk of giving too much away, I'll just say that my mention of Strauss was deliberate.  It was a subtle attempt to say to those who had adopted parts of his philosophy (either knowing or unknowingly) that it's okay to see things in a new light.  I know some have misinterpreted my purpose, which is understandable since I didn't take time to explain it.  (Hell, I had no way of guessing the post would be read by more than a few Facebook friends.  I didn't really put that much time into it.)  Regarding your question on the Noble Lie, no I do not agree with Strauss on that matter, but since he lifted it from Machiavelli it can hardly be considered an original thought.  I think it's intellectually lazy to rely on any one political philosopher to shape one's worldview.  I don't fully agree with any of them, save Christ.  But I do take the parts of many that make sense to me personally.  One of the reasons Strauss came to mind after seeing Ron Paul was when he spoke on the importance of morality in our society.  Strauss believed in the importance of religion in tempering the baser instincts of man, that without the belief in a higher authority than government man would be ungovernable.  Not far removed from John Adams, who said our Constitution was intended for a moral and religious people and was inadequate to the government of any other.  So I can agree with Strauss on religion and disagree on the principle of a Noble Lie.

Much the same, my brief comment on foreign policy was not intended to denigrate (or even fully understand) Paul's policies.  I notice that has been commented on most frequently here.  Rather than being a critique of Paul's stance (I was very careful to state that the purpose of the piece was not to analyze Mr. Paul's specific policies), my intent was to say to others who come from my background and perspective, that I share your concern, but it's okay because the greater threat is internal.  I'm saying if I can shed those concerns, you can too.  Sometimes you have to ease people into these things.  It's a different way of thinking for many and they'll resist if you club them over the head with it.

I, of course, had no way of knowing that a simple Facebook post would set off such a brushfire.  It was not meant to be the be-all and end-all of what I believe, but it's out there now and like it or not it defines me.  Whatever, I'm in with both feet now.

----------


## nobody's_hero

> Bronxboy,
> 
> At the risk of giving too much away, I'll just say that my mention of Strauss was deliberate.  It was a subtle attempt to say to those who had adopted parts of his philosophy (either knowing or unknowingly) that it's okay to see things in a new light.  I know some have misinterpreted my purpose, which is understandable since I didn't take time to explain it.  (Hell, I had no way of guessing the post would be read by more than a few Facebook friends.  I didn't really put that much time into it.)  Regarding your question on the Noble Lie, no I do not agree with Strauss on that matter, but since he lifted it from Machiavelli it can hardly be considered an original thought.  I think it's intellectually lazy to rely on any one political philosopher to shape one's worldview.  I don't fully agree with any of them, save Christ.  But I do take the parts of many that make sense to me personally.  One of the reasons Strauss came to mind after seeing Ron Paul was when he spoke on the importance of morality in our society.  Strauss believed in the importance of religion in tempering the baser instincts of man, that without the belief in a higher authority than government man would be ungovernable.  Not far removed from John Adams, who said our Constitution was intended for a moral and religious people and was inadequate to the government of any other.  So I can agree with Strauss on religion and disagree on the principle of a Noble Lie.
> 
> Much the same, my brief comment on foreign policy was not intended to denigrate (or even fully understand) Paul's policies.  I notice that has been commented on most frequently here.  Rather than being a critique of Paul's stance (I was very careful to state that the purpose of the piece was not to analyze Mr. Paul's specific policies), my intent was to say to others who come from my background and perspective, that I share your concern, but it's okay because the greater threat is internal.  I'm saying if I can shed those concerns, you can too.  Sometimes you have to ease people into these things.  It's a different way of thinking for many and they'll resist if you club them over the head with it.
> 
> I, of course, had no way of knowing that a simple Facebook post would set off such a brushfire.  It was not meant to be the be-all and end-all of what I believe, but it's out there now and like it or not it defines me.  Whatever, I'm in with both feet now.


Mr. Murray,

I hope you know I have school work to do, but I can't stop reading your commentary. The part about 'internal debates' resonated with me.

I'd like to say that I wasn't born this way. I had to have those same debates. It took many long hours  of meditation, and perhaps even prayer (though, admittedly, I am not devout. I'm what you might call one of those 'sailor-mouthed believers'. Yet, I've found myself calling upon some spiritual guidance for this country more now than ever before), and having to question much of everything I'd been told, to arrive at different answers than the ones I'd been given. It _is_ very emancipating.

Then again, what I've come to realize is that I_ was_, in fact, born this way. We're all born free; we only lose it when we give it up. The dialogue of the establishment is that freedom is somehow limited, and it's something scarce to be fought over, rather than fought for. That's why you see so many republicans and democrats going at each other's throats. In that sense, I firmly believe the system is designed to divide-and-conquer. 

Speaking with regard to the republican party in general, it seems as if mainstream republicans believe the creator gave us natural rights, but strangely, didn't make enough freedom for everyone. So, we've allowed a centralized, bloated system of government in Washington to politicize our freedom to the brink of extinction. We've been so busy fighting_ over_ freedom, that we've lost sight of what it means, and requires, to fight _for_ it. Freedom unites people, it's true. That's why Ron Paul is able to wake up people on both sides of the political spectrum. 



I also want you to realize that you may have left a chance to "win" for a chance to go down fighting for what you believe in. We're glad to have you, and your talented writing style, on board. Let's give 'em hell.

----------


## Lucille

I saw this on Doherty's roundup yesterday.  It warmed my heart.




> *A Texas Santorum supporter goes for Paul, explains why in a post being forwarded with joy in the Paulista world, and delivers a passionate take on the Paul rally experience. Highlights:

----------


## Thor

> Much the same, my brief comment on foreign policy was not intended to denigrate (or even fully understand) Paul's policies.  I notice that has been commented on most frequently here.  Rather than being a critique of Paul's stance (I was very careful to state that the purpose of the piece was not to analyze Mr. Paul's specific policies), my intent was to say to others who come from my background and perspective, that I share your concern, but it's okay because the greater threat is internal.  I'm saying if I can shed those concerns, you can too.  Sometimes you have to ease people into these things.  It's a different way of thinking for many and they'll resist if you club them over the head with it.
> 
> I, of course, had no way of knowing that a simple Facebook post would set off such a brushfire.  It was not meant to be the be-all and end-all of what I believe, but it's out there now and like it or not it defines me.  Whatever, I'm in with both feet now.


Thank you for sharing your revelation on your Facebook page.  Good news travels fast. 

Should you be so inclined, perhaps a piece you do put a little more time into is forthcoming?  If not, the existing one is excellent.

And I do not want to debate foreign policy, or any policy, however, once you fully recognize and understand Dr Paul's take in internal / domestic policy, and all other policies on treating others, the foreign policy starts to slowly make sense. Give it time.  And if it never does make sense or agree with you, that is fine too, because you are right, the internal / domestic issues are far greater.

Welcome!

----------


## sailingaway

> Bronxboy,
> 
> At the risk of giving too much away, I'll just say that my mention of Strauss was deliberate.  It was a subtle attempt to say to those who had adopted parts of his philosophy (either knowing or unknowingly) that it's okay to see things in a new light.  I know some have misinterpreted my purpose, which is understandable since I didn't take time to explain it.  (Hell, I had no way of guessing the post would be read by more than a few Facebook friends.  I didn't really put that much time into it.)  Regarding your question on the Noble Lie, no I do not agree with Strauss on that matter, but since he lifted it from Machiavelli it can hardly be considered an original thought.  I think it's intellectually lazy to rely on any one political philosopher to shape one's worldview.  I don't fully agree with any of them, save Christ.  But I do take the parts of many that make sense to me personally.  One of the reasons Strauss came to mind after seeing Ron Paul was when he spoke on the importance of morality in our society.  Strauss believed in the importance of religion in tempering the baser instincts of man, that without the belief in a higher authority than government man would be ungovernable.  Not far removed from John Adams, who said our Constitution was intended for a moral and religious people and was inadequate to the government of any other.  So I can agree with Strauss on religion and disagree on the principle of a Noble Lie.
> 
> Much the same, my brief comment on foreign policy was not intended to denigrate (or even fully understand) Paul's policies.  I notice that has been commented on most frequently here.  Rather than being a critique of Paul's stance (I was very careful to state that the purpose of the piece was not to analyze Mr. Paul's specific policies), my intent was to say to others who come from my background and perspective, that I share your concern, but it's okay because the greater threat is internal.  I'm saying if I can shed those concerns, you can too.  Sometimes you have to ease people into these things.  It's a different way of thinking for many and they'll resist if you club them over the head with it.
> 
> I, of course, had no way of knowing that a simple Facebook post would set off such a brushfire.  It was not meant to be the be-all and end-all of what I believe, but it's out there now and like it or not it defines me.  Whatever, I'm in with both feet now.


It was me who asked about the Noble Lie, not bronxboy, fwiw.

I appreciate your response.  I see religion as a spiritual connection and direction more than a tempering influence (as a goal) although I recognize the impact it has on society at large.  I'm just pretty direct.  I really like what you wrote and was wondering if you were using your talents to snow us.  We know we have energy, self organization skills and are to some extent a force.  With Ron likely in his last election (although I'd want him elected at any age) there are a certain number of people who want to use us for their ends which is different from joining us and growing with us (and us with you) as a group.

We are all individuals and you will find many different points of view here on many subjects.  We don't all feel the need to agree with eachother on everything, just that we respect each other and debate civilly which doesn't seem likely to be an issue with you.  We believe bad ideas will be debunked (and sometimes laughed at) and good ideas will rise to the top.  

Welcome!

----------


## jbauer

Adrian,

My wife is looking for a ghost writer.  She is an exceptionaly talented horsewoman but a writer she is not.  Are your services avalible for hire?  My guess is you'd have to like horses to be interested.

----------


## jbauer

Also, I was very impressed by your writings.  I think that the difference between a santorum supporter and a paul supporter are minimal at best.  We're both out to change the world as we know it.  We just slightly disagree on a few of the finer details.

----------


## nobody's_hero

> We are all individuals and you will find many different points of view here on many subjects. * We don't all feel the need to agree with eachother on everything*, just that we respect each other and debate civilly which doesn't seem likely to be an issue with you.  We believe bad ideas will be debunked (and sometimes laughed at) and good ideas will rise to the top.  
> 
> Welcome!


I don't think we could, lol. You're pretty much right about the atmosphere here at Ron Paul Forums. But, I wouldn't trade it for the atmosphere at a democrat or republican convention where everyone fakes like they support the nominee for the good of the party (which means they don't want to upset anything, or they're worried what others in the party will think if they upset anything).

----------


## sailingaway

> Also, I was very impressed by your writings.  I think that the difference between a santorum supporter and a paul supporter are minimal at best.  We're both out to change the world as we know it.  We just slightly disagree on a few of the finer details.


I'm also very impressed with his writing skills.

----------


## kathy88

Adrian I've read that article 10 times and I enjoy it more every time. The way you described that event is the way most people feel being there but can't find the words. We're so glad to have such a gifted scribe among our ranks. Welcome. There's a lot of good information here. I get to experience my own Thursday at Cornell in Ithaca NY. Can't wait for that feeling. Enjoy the forums.

----------


## ajmurray125

Sailing,

I appreciate your reservation about potentially being used by someone with other motives.  I would think anyone trying to snow this crowd would do so at their own peril.  Keep in mind, I never expected anyone from the Ron Paul movement to even read it.  It was just a Facebook post.  I didn't send it anywhere.

I'll admit to being somewhat mystified by the response.  As I am deeply involved in the Texas political scene, I cross paths with and am personal friends with many Ron Paul supporters.  It's hard to be involved in conservative grassroots and tea party leadership and not develop those bonds.  So when I started getting all these emails and text messages from strangers who said that piece brought them to tears, I asked some of these RP friends about that.  I was told Ron Paulers had been margainilzed and typecast for so long it just came as an emotional release to be recognized by someone considered more mainstream.  (I hope I'm relating that properly as I'm not trying to imply you are not mainstream.  Once upon a time you would have been.  It's the mainstream that's become the extreme.)  Such is a world gone mad.

I'm trying to sort how how best I may help this cause.  I think I have enough of a following in the conservative community that people might say, well, if Adrian thinks it's okay, it might be okay.  I can tell you this: I know an uncountable number of Republicans and I don't know a single one who supports Mitt Romney.  Not one.  Since that leaves Ron and Newt - and Newt's a known (and not much admired) quantity - that means many people will take a (first) look at Ron Paul.  I think I can ease them over their apprehensions, but it would require me taking a more moderated view on some issues than some RPers might like.  I would only caution everyone that you've had many years head start and people are going to have to warm to the idea.  I need to play this chess match out in my head.  this is an opportune time for the campaign, but it needs to be played right.

----------


## ajmurray125

jbauer: Sorry, I know nothing about horses.

----------


## sailingaway

> Sailing,
> 
> I appreciate your reservation about potentially being used by someone with other motives.  I would think anyone trying to snow this crowd would do so at their own peril.  Keep in mind, I never expected anyone from the Ron Paul movement to even read it.  It was just a Facebook post.  I didn't send it anywhere.
> 
> I'll admit to being somewhat mystified by the response.  As I am deeply involved in the Texas political scene, I cross paths with and am personal friends with many Ron Paul supporters.  It's hard to be involved in conservative grassroots and tea party leadership and not develop those bonds.  So when I started getting all these emails and text messages from strangers who said that piece brought them to tears, I asked some of these RP friends about that.  I was told Ron Paulers had been margainilzed and typecast for so long it just came as an emotional release to be recognized by someone considered more mainstream.  (I hope I'm relating that properly as I'm not trying to imply you are not mainstream.  Once upon a time you would have been.  It's the mainstream that's become the extreme.)  Such is a world gone mad.
> 
> I'm trying to sort how how best I may help this cause.  I think I have enough of a following in the conservative community that people might say, well, if Adrian thinks it's okay, it might be okay.  I can tell you this: I know an uncountable number of Republicans and I don't know a single one who supports Mitt Romney.  Not one.  Since that leaves Ron and Newt - and Newt's a known (and not much admired) quantity - that means many people will take a (first) look at Ron Paul.  I think I can ease them over their apprehensions, but it would require me taking a more moderated view on some issues than some RPers might like.  I would only caution everyone that you've had many years head start and people are going to have to warm to the idea.  I need to play this chess match out in my head.  this is an opportune time for the campaign, but it needs to be played right.


You are going to express your own take and if it is more moderated than some (not all) of us, then it is.  We don't have to agree with everything, as I said.  We all have our own hot button issues that make Ron 'the one' for us out of a field that doesn't otherwise address them.  I have always been Republican, just pretty apathetic because red meat pandering seems insulting to me, and manipulative, so the out of the mainstream/mainstream catharsis you are relating doesn't really resonate with me, but I have only been involved since the end of Ron's prior campaign.  Some who have been 'voices in the wilderness' much longer will more relate to the catharsis you describe likely, the rest of us just get pissed off at the spin and marginalization by the media.  But while we vent about it when it happens (did you know Ron was in 2d place in the Rueters national GOP only poll in February with 21% of the vote?) we don't wallow in it because we have goals to achieve.  We ALL certainly see winning new minds and catching attention of the likeminded or could-be-sympathetic as a huge goal though. Your being a respected voice to others makes you a particularly gratifying addition.

We don't expect you to speak in any language in particular, you will speak to your issues and concerns and you clearly share core concerns with us; plus we evolve as we learn new things, ourselves.  Don't expect everyone to agree with everything you say, but we won't expect you to agree with everything we say either.  

We argue a lot, but we learn from it.

----------


## nobody's_hero

> Keep in mind, I never expected anyone from the Ron Paul movement to even read it.  It was just a Facebook post.  I didn't send it anywhere..


It's what we live for. Why wouldn't we read it? If there's one thing that inspires me more than hearing Ron Paul speak, it's hearing the responses of people who are finally listening. 

I'm both angered that our country has come the point where the American people must 're learn' what liberty truly means, and at the same time, inspired with hope that they are slowly taking it upon themselves to obtain that knowledge, once again.

It is nothing short of a revolution.

P.S. Play your cards right. You are in a better position to bring more people into this never-ending quest for knowledge of freedom than most of us who have been involved forever*, because, if we are honest with ourselves, we can come off as a bit 'over-zealous', which tends to turn off people who would otherwise have listened. But, as you state, there's a reason why we act that way; we're not just out to look like a-holes.

(at least it feels like some of us have been here forever; in truth, I think I've only been involved in politics for about 4 years, and I have a deep and profound hatred for politics for what it has done to this country)

----------


## nobody's_hero

Mr. Murray,

Something else to inspire you as well:

In Georgia, we got _crushed_ at district convention. State convention is in May, and I'm an alternate. I do not expect a different outcome, but I will walk out of there with my back straight and head held as high as it was when I walked in.

However, 'All eyes are truly on Texas', as to whether or not Republicans there will go with Romney, or Paul. May God help us if they go with Romney.

Go Lone Stars.

----------


## RDM

> All,
> 
> Thank you to everyone for the kind words about my Facebook post on visiting a Ron Paul rally last week.  I certainly had no idea of the reaction it would generate and didn't conceive that it would be read outside my circle of friends.  Had I known, I may have spent more than 30 minutes writing it.  The response has been quite overwhelming.
> 
> Sorry for being so late to the game.  I know many of you have been on the front lines of the liberty movement for years now and have endured neglect, disrespect and often scorn from the mainstream.  To make the mea culpa complete, I have engaged in that myself.  That you have remained so dedicated through all this is a testimony to your faith and your strength.  I have a lot of time to make up to get to where you are and pledge to you all my full commitment to seeing this through to final victory.  We can do this (but I don't need to tell you that).
> 
> Freedom is worth fighting for.
> 
> Adrian Murray


Adrian,
 First and foremost, welcome to the forum. I can't even thank you enough for your post that grabbed so many emotions and yes, brought tears to my eyes. As you've read the posts, I'm sure you see I was the one who posted your story on SodaHead. I'm glad to hear you appreciate the response it has received.

P.S. Sorry for the Pic of a fellow, I learned just days ago,  is not you attached to the SodaHead post. If you're not familiar with SH, They allow you to attach a photo or pic that comes close to representing post. That pic was available and I thought a face would give it more impact. I hope you're not offended having someone else portraying you.

----------


## Lishy

> Sailing,
> 
> I appreciate your reservation about potentially being used by someone with other motives.  I would think anyone trying to snow this crowd would do so at their own peril.  Keep in mind, I never expected anyone from the Ron Paul movement to even read it.  It was just a Facebook post.  I didn't send it anywhere.
> 
> I'll admit to being somewhat mystified by the response.  As I am deeply involved in the Texas political scene, I cross paths with and am personal friends with many Ron Paul supporters.  It's hard to be involved in conservative grassroots and tea party leadership and not develop those bonds.  So when I started getting all these emails and text messages from strangers who said that piece brought them to tears, I asked some of these RP friends about that.  I was told Ron Paulers had been margainilzed and typecast for so long it just came as an emotional release to be recognized by someone considered more mainstream.  (I hope I'm relating that properly as I'm not trying to imply you are not mainstream.  Once upon a time you would have been.  It's the mainstream that's become the extreme.)  Such is a world gone mad.
> 
> I'm trying to sort how how best I may help this cause.  I think I have enough of a following in the conservative community that people might say, well, if Adrian thinks it's okay, it might be okay.  I can tell you this: I know an uncountable number of Republicans and I don't know a single one who supports Mitt Romney.  Not one.  Since that leaves Ron and Newt - and Newt's a known (and not much admired) quantity - that means many people will take a (first) look at Ron Paul.  I think I can ease them over their apprehensions, but it would require me taking a more moderated view on some issues than some RPers might like.  I would only caution everyone that you've had many years head start and people are going to have to warm to the idea.  I need to play this chess match out in my head.  this is an opportune time for the campaign, but it needs to be played right.


Glad to see you've checked out our forum! 

But let's just simplify things and put it this way: Ron Paul is the only one who can beat Obama! 

With crowds of 8200 people and more, why COULDN'T he? He scores better when compared to Obama than any other candidate! (Plus he's against the NDAA which every other candidate supports.. How can Americans just ignore their support for the NDAA?)

----------


## sailingaway

> Adrian,
>  First and foremost, welcome to the forum. I can't even thank you enough for your post that grabbed so many emotions and yes, brought tears to my eyes. As you've read the posts, I'm sure you see I was the one who posted your story on SodaHead. I'm glad to hear you appreciate the response it has received.
> 
> P.S. Sorry for the Pic of a fellow, I learned just days ago,  is not you attached to the SodaHead post. If you're not familiar with SH, They allow you to attach a photo or pic that comes close to representing post. That pic was available and I thought a face would give it more impact. I hope you're not offended having someone else portraying you.


lol! 

so you just put up some random Joe?

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> Sailing,
> 
> I appreciate your reservation about potentially being used by someone with other motives.  I would think anyone trying to snow this crowd would do so at their own peril.  Keep in mind, I never expected anyone from the Ron Paul movement to even read it.  It was just a Facebook post.  I didn't send it anywhere.
> 
> I'll admit to being somewhat mystified by the response.  As I am deeply involved in the Texas political scene, I cross paths with and am personal friends with many Ron Paul supporters.  It's hard to be involved in conservative grassroots and tea party leadership and not develop those bonds.  So when I started getting all these emails and text messages from strangers who said that piece brought them to tears, I asked some of these RP friends about that.  I was told Ron Paulers had been margainilzed and typecast for so long it just came as an emotional release to be recognized by someone considered more mainstream.  (I hope I'm relating that properly as I'm not trying to imply you are not mainstream.  Once upon a time you would have been.  It's the mainstream that's become the extreme.)  Such is a world gone mad.
> 
> I'm trying to sort how how best I may help this cause.  I think I have enough of a following in the conservative community that people might say, well, if Adrian thinks it's okay, it might be okay.  I can tell you this: I know an uncountable number of Republicans and I don't know a single one who supports Mitt Romney.  Not one.  Since that leaves Ron and Newt - and Newt's a known (and not much admired) quantity - that means many people will take a (first) look at Ron Paul.  I think I can ease them over their apprehensions, but it would require me taking a more moderated view on some issues than some RPers might like.  I would only caution everyone that you've had many years head start and people are going to have to warm to the idea.  I need to play this chess match out in my head.  this is an opportune time for the campaign, but it needs to be played right.


Very inspiring Mr. Murray, especially since it's on the local level. I've shared your post with several in Tarrant County. As you're aware, the Senate District Conventions are this Saturday. We are really hoping to OWN the delegates on the SD level. If there is any way for you to turnout friends/associates, it's not too late to have them nominated for Delegate at the State Convention in June. 

By the way, I was a Bush Republican in 2001 and 2004. I discovered Ron Paul in 2006. Haven't looked back since.....

----------


## RDM

> lol! 
> 
> so you just put up some random Joe?


Yes, it was to protect Mr. Murry in case some rabid Romney supporter were to attack him. LOL

----------


## liberalnurse

> Yes, it was to protect Mr. Murry in case some rabid Romney supporter were to attack him. LOL

----------


## wgadget

Interestingly, today I heard Senator Tom Coburn tell Dennis Prager that OUR INVOLVEMENT IN IRAQ AND AFGHANISTAN led in part to our current debt crisis. 

I was happily shocked.

----------


## wgadget

> Mr. Murray,
> 
> I hope you know I have school work to do, but I can't stop reading your commentary. The part about 'internal debates' resonated with me.
> 
> I'd like to say that I wasn't born this way. I had to have those same debates. It took many long hours  of meditation, and perhaps even prayer (though, admittedly, I am not devout. I'm what you might call one of those 'sailor-mouthed believers'. Yet, I've found myself calling upon some spiritual guidance for this country more now than ever before), and having to question much of everything I'd been told, to arrive at different answers than the ones I'd been given. It _is_ very emancipating.
> 
> Then again, what I've come to realize is that I_ was_, in fact, born this way. We're all born free; we only lose it when we give it up. The dialogue of the establishment is that freedom is somehow limited, and it's something scarce to be fought over, rather than fought for. That's why you see so many republicans and democrats going at each other's throats. In that sense, I firmly believe the system is designed to divide-and-conquer. 
> 
> Speaking with regard to the republican party in general, it seems as if mainstream republicans believe the creator gave us natural rights, but strangely, didn't make enough freedom for everyone. So, we've allowed a centralized, bloated system of government in Washington to politicize our freedom to the brink of extinction. We've been so busy fighting_ over_ freedom, that we've lost sight of what it means, and requires, to fight _for_ it. Freedom unites people, it's true. That's why Ron Paul is able to wake up people on both sides of the political spectrum. 
> ...


Having Ron Paul's freedom message sink in is truly a spiritual awakening. It definitely changed my whole world view.  When you go back (to your own vomit, biblically speaking) and listen to someone like Limbaugh who you previously revered for his "wisdom" and wit, you realize that his role is to split America. There is NEVER anything good to say about Democrats, while Democrats treat the Rs similarly.  Then you see how the same media treats a good and honest man like Ron Paul, and it's easy to figure out that we are being played. You notice that nothing ever changes and that things are getting worse economically, and that everything Ron Paul has said has come true, and that everything he says makes sense. The next phase is where you can't understand how everyone else doesn't GET IT.  When you take your new-found message to the Internet, you meet illogical resistance, which leads to frustration. You suffer when Ron is omitted from newscasts, or even worse, lied about. The discovery of election fraud in the caucuses makes the frustration even worse. It's no wonder people call us angry whackjobs...

Thanks again for your inspiring article, even though it wasn't really meant for us all to see.

----------


## Todd

> Strauss is neoconservative, the progenitor, in fact, of the neoconservatives, who were his students.  Still reading....


Many of us were conflicted with Strauss and how he infiltrated the GOP before we saw light.

----------


## nobody's_hero

> Having Ron Paul's freedom message sink in is truly a spiritual awakening. It definitely changed my whole world view.  When you go back (to your own vomit, biblically speaking) and listen to someone like Limbaugh who you previously revered for his "wisdom" and wit, you realize that his role is to split America. There is NEVER anything good to say about Democrats, while Democrats treat the Rs similarly.  Then you see how the same media treats a good and honest man like Ron Paul, and it's easy to figure out that we are being played. You notice that nothing ever changes and that things are getting worse economically, and that everything Ron Paul has said has come true, and that everything he says makes sense. The next phase is where you can't understand how everyone else doesn't GET IT.  When you take your new-found message to the Internet, you meet illogical resistance, which leads to frustration. You suffer when Ron is omitted from newscasts, or even worse, lied about. The discovery of election fraud in the caucuses makes the frustration even worse. It's no wonder people call us angry whackjobs...
> 
> Thanks again for your inspiring article, even though it wasn't really meant for us all to see.


Wgadget, I think you explained the stages of awakening perfectly. I'm trying not to let my 'frustration stage' turn into bitterness, though, and, since the moment Romney started being declared the 'presumptive nominee', it's been very hard for me to keep my bitterness in check.

Mr. Murry wrote the article, though. So I'm not sure if you meant to quote me in your post.

----------


## twomp

> All,
> 
> Thank you to everyone for the kind words about my Facebook post on visiting a Ron Paul rally last week.  I certainly had no idea of the reaction it would generate and didn't conceive that it would be read outside my circle of friends.  Had I known, I may have spent more than 30 minutes writing it.  The response has been quite overwhelming.
> 
> Sorry for being so late to the game.  I know many of you have been on the front lines of the liberty movement for years now and have endured neglect, disrespect and often scorn from the mainstream.  To make the mea culpa complete, I have engaged in that myself.  That you have remained so dedicated through all this is a testimony to your faith and your strength.  I have a lot of time to make up to get to where you are and pledge to you all my full commitment to seeing this through to final victory.  We can do this (but I don't need to tell you that).
> 
> Freedom is worth fighting for.
> 
> Adrian Murray


Thank YOU sir! Your post brought tears to my eyes as well and I must've read it every day for a few days after. The words were sooooooo powerful! And this is coming from a "liberal" from California. I switched my party to Republican to vote for Dr. Paul. Thank you again sir and welcome to the r3VOLution. It is here and it will NOT be televised.

----------


## dwinblood

Mr. Murray, I wanted to join the people chiming in to thank you for your article.   It was well written and has been shared by many people in many places.  You Sir, are now unintentionally famous for your facebook post.


You mention that you are just getting here and have some catching up to do...

Welcome to the future, and it is better late than never.

Now, you can help us wake up more people and I am certain your article has by itself likely awakened more people than I have in my years of trying.

----------


## Endthefednow

Mr. Murray Welcome to the Ron Paul R3volution! And the Great Article

----------


## Cap

> It's what we live for. Why wouldn't we read it? If there's one thing that inspires me more than hearing Ron Paul speak, it's hearing the responses of people who are finally listening. 
> 
> I'm both angered that our country has come the point where the American people must 're learn' what liberty truly means, and at the same time, inspired with hope that they are slowly taking it upon themselves to obtain that knowledge, once again.
> 
> It is nothing short of a revolution.
> 
> P.S. Play your cards right. You are in a better position to bring more people into this never-ending quest for knowledge of freedom than most of us who have been involved forever*, because, if we are honest with ourselves, we can come off as a bit 'over-zealous', which tends to turn off people who would otherwise have listened. But, as you state, there's a reason why we act that way; we're not just out to look like a-holes.
> 
> (at least it feels like some of us have been here forever; in truth, I think I've only been involved in politics for about 4 years, and I have a deep and profound hatred for politics for what it has done to this country)


Well stated my man!

----------


## Michael Landon

Bump.

- ML

----------


## Odin

"the ultimate and emancipating power of freedom. You had to be there to understand it."

That is why we will win, in the end.

----------


## liberalnurse

> "the ultimate and emancipating power of freedom. You had to be there to understand it."
> 
> That is why we will win, in the end.


Amen, Brother.

----------

